# When do you start using bloom booster?



## whereismymind69 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi,

I am using a hesi hydro nutrients (1formula for for veg and another one for flowering). Today I bought a bloom booster (Dr Hornby's Big Bud) and was wondering when i should start using it. Can anybody advise me on this???

Thanks !!!!!


----------



## whereismymind69 (Jan 16, 2008)

come on... somebody must know this one!!!!


----------



## B.Green (Jan 17, 2008)

Second half of the flowering cycle (or when it looks like the calyxes are starting to form).  Enhancers like that (kool bloom etc.) help ripen and harden the buds in the second half of the flowering stage.  I'd say after 30 days of flowering it's safe to start with a small dose and work your way up.  Good luck!


----------

